# Blue Boy Update



## catskillman (Feb 19, 2018)

Broken let - Saturday.  Icy Icy Icy conditions......


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2018)

catskillman said:


> Broken let - Saturday.  Icy Icy Icy conditions......



Scottie?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 19, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Scottie?



Not Scottie but I think he meant "leg" instead of "let".


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 19, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Not Scottie but I think he meant "leg" instead of "let".


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2018)

Who broke leg? Catskillman, blueboy or Scottie?


----------



## catskillman (Feb 19, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> Who broke leg? Catskillman, blueboy or Scottie?



another typo on my part......  BLUE broke his leg,

Scottie's business has to be hurting without the 6 pack and F working.  That is a shame as his concession is excellent


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 19, 2018)

He has been reformed, but broke it on the bottom of way-out goofing with his reformers. Was barely moving from what I heard.


----------



## 180 (Feb 19, 2018)

With the 6 pack down, I have been eating more at Scotties than ever.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2018)

Scottie from the forum?  What is his business?


----------



## benski (Feb 19, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Scottie from the forum?  What is his business?



I don't know what he is doing now but in the past, he offered on this board, discounts on high end pillows from his factory. I believe his boss caught him and he got fired.


----------



## cc1 (Feb 20, 2018)

The curse of Peak Resorts....many peakers have fallen victim this year.
FYI...he almost lost his leg but is on the mend...this is no joke...be a friend Send positive vibes.


----------



## mbedle (Feb 20, 2018)

My head just exploded reading this!


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2018)

benski said:


> I don't know what he is doing now but in the past, he offered on this board, discounts on high end pillows from his factory. I believe his boss caught him and he got fired.



Okay, this has to be a joke, right?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 20, 2018)

mbedle said:


> My head just exploded reading this!





Ditto


----------



## djd66 (Feb 20, 2018)

I thought blue boy was the guy skiing fast at Hunter?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137683-Blue-Boy-at-Hunter?highlight=Blue+boy


----------



## catskillman (Feb 20, 2018)

djd66 said:


> I thought blue boy was the guy skiing fast at Hunter?



It is.  And he broke his leg.

About him almost losing it - that is something new to me.  Not sure if that is true......


----------



## djd66 (Feb 20, 2018)

catskillman said:


> It is.  And he broke his leg.
> 
> About him almost losing it - that is something new to me.  Not sure if that is true......



,... and how is he related to the guy giving away high end pillows?


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 20, 2018)

djd66 said:


> ,... and how is he related to the guy giving away high end pillows?



I'd like a deal on a high end pillow too, but I feel funny about bothering a guy who just lost both his job and a leg.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2018)

Pillows come in high-end models?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Pillows come in high-end models?



Available by special order, these Eliasa pillows are filled with Grade A Iceland Eiderdown, the warmest and most luxurious kind of down available. On the outside, the pillows are covered with a silk jacquard fabric with a vine pattern. 

Material: Grade A Iceland Eiderdown. Guaranteed hypoallergenic; 434 thread count silk exterior with flowering vine pattern.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2018)

djd66 said:


> ,... and how is he related to the guy giving away high end pillows?


 

I did not get fired for inhatreing the pillows stuff.
the job came to end for many other reasons
when i loss my job my boss was awesome and gvae me a huge servants pay
i been getting my life togerther so i not been skiing this winger
i also have gotten annyed at the fourms lack of owner for not giving away contests like in the past
i also have a lot going now in bad way with my close family member
thansk for my frinds on here.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 20, 2018)

ScottySkis said:


> I did not get fired for inhatreing the pillows stuff.
> the job came to end for many other reasons
> when i loss my job my boss was awesome and gvae me a huge servants pay
> i been getting my life togerther so i not been skiing this winger
> ...



"Servants Pay" is my favorite Scotty-ism ever - very appropriate!

Although I don't want to hear anything about a "servants package."

Hope things are good man and hope to catch you at Platty again sometime!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2018)

Sending good thoughts Scotty, hope it all sorts itself out for you.

As for the servants pay, I dont wanna know!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2018)

are they doing give-aways?


----------



## benski (Feb 20, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> are they doing give-aways?



Yes, one or two so far. They only started last spring.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2018)

is a similar forum to this, with a much sleeker website and active managed by a member of this forum that changed his avatar to "The Weatherman." He is publishes much more thoughtful weather insights than you see here.[/QUOTE]

Did he pay you to promote his site again on this forum? Because we all know he doesn't want to step on any toes.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Blue Boy almost lost his leg? Do tell. Best wishes and I hope he is able to ski again.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 20, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Blue Boy almost lost his leg? Do tell. Best wishes and I hope he is able to ski again.




i am also very curious about this.  I heard he was hardly moving but was up to his antics with his new so called ski friends.  Heard his was driven to the hospital, no ambulance.....

There is more to this story for sure.....


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2018)

catskillman said:


> i am also very curious about this.  I heard he was hardly moving but was up to his antics with his new so called ski friends.  Heard his was driven to the hospital, no ambulance.....
> 
> There is more to this story for sure.....



did he get cameo appearances on the MTV show?


----------



## cc1 (Feb 21, 2018)

catskillman said:


> i am also very curious about this.  I heard he was hardly moving but was up to his antics with his new so called ski friends.  Heard his was driven to the hospital, no ambulance.....
> 
> There is more to this story for sure.....



Instead of gossiping why don't you wish someone who's going through a pretty tough time right now ..... best wishes.


----------



## skiur (Feb 21, 2018)

I may have missed something but I thought this guy was an asshole that would purposely buzz by people dangerously close and get confrontational when people said something to them? If my assumption is correct than I say he got his and karma is a bitch.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 21, 2018)

skiur said:


> I may have missed something but I thought this guy was an asshole that would purposely buzz by people dangerously close and get confrontational when people said something to them? If my assumption is correct than I say he got his and karma is a bitch.




you did not miss anything


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2018)

skiur said:


> *an asshole that would purposely buzz by people dangerously close and get confrontational *when people said something to them?



Is that how he broke his leg?


----------



## cc1 (Feb 21, 2018)

skiur said:


> I may have missed something but I thought this guy was an asshole that would purposely buzz by people dangerously close and get confrontational when people said something to them? If my assumption is correct than I say he got his and karma is a bitch.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's a very nasty statement. You'll suffer one day your own personal hell then you'll get it.


----------



## skiur (Feb 21, 2018)

cc1 said:


> skiur said:
> 
> 
> > I may have missed something but I thought this guy was an asshole that would purposely buzz by people dangerously close and get confrontational when people said something to them? If my assumption is correct than I say he got his and karma is a bitch.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 21, 2018)

skiur said:


> I may have missed something but I thought this guy was an asshole that would purposely buzz by people dangerously close and get confrontational when people said something to them? If my assumption is correct than I say he got his and karma is a bitch.



He used to do this. He was reformed and behaves himself now.


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 21, 2018)

Not sure where you got ur info about Blueboy barely moving...he was going at speed..probably lot faster than you have ever skied.. get ur info correct before posting!


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 21, 2018)

Ur right what goes around comes around and after your remark about him being an asshole might just come back to bite u in the ass.. watch ur back..karma is a bitch....he’s a strong skier n never purposely buzzed anyone....before passing judgement get to know a person...just because someone skis strong n fast doesn’t make them an asshole .


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> He used to do this. He was reformed and behaves himself now.





Sylvester said:


> Not sure where you got ur info about Blueboy barely moving...he was going at speed..probably lot faster than you have ever skied.. get ur info correct before posting!



so he's not reformed?


----------



## catskillman (Feb 21, 2018)

Sylvester said:


> Ur right what goes around comes around and after your remark about him being an asshole might just come back to bite u in the ass.. watch ur back..karma is a bitch....he’s a strong skier n never purposely buzzed anyone....before passing judgement get to know a person...just because someone skis strong n fast doesn’t make them an asshole .




not reformed - i know for sure.  he buzzed me into the rocks on the cliff this season.  heard a lot from reliable skiers on his accident.  

i will not go into other details, but I can ...........


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2018)

catskillman said:


> not reformed - i know for sure.  *he buzzed me into the rocks on the cliff this season. * heard a lot from reliable skiers on his accident.



Wow.  You're a better person than I, I would have absolutely dropped him if he did that to me.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 21, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> so he's not reformed?



Its what I have been told. I have not seen him ski much this season...


----------



## cc1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Wow based on the ahole comments here I'll just assume you're all inexperienced, scared skiers....but I don't know who you are because you hide behind the computer screen...but I'll just call inexperienced, scared skiers who don't ski fast and are afraid of people going by them. 
I hope when you cut your balls shaving you all don't bleed to death.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 22, 2018)

cc1 said:


> Wow based on the ahole comments here I'll just assume you're all inexperienced, scared skiers....but I don't know who you are because you hide behind the computer screen...but I'll just call inexperienced, scared skiers who don't ski fast and are afraid of people going by them.
> I hope when you cut your balls shaving you all don't bleed to death.



Welcome to the forum, Blue Boy!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 22, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Welcome to the forum, Blue Boy!



Pops popcorn...
Gets comfy......


----------



## mbedle (Feb 22, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Pops popcorn...
> Gets comfy......



LOL - so true...


----------



## skiur (Feb 22, 2018)

Are you his lover?


----------



## cc1 (Feb 22, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Welcome to the forum, Blue Boy!



Not quite.....

......but talk about immature comments. It hurts to see some people suck so much they have to knock someone down and hurting and make stupid comments...unless it's a hoax?


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 22, 2018)

All this drama, MTV, plus broken ski lifts too.

I can't remember why I stopped going to Hunter Mtn


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2018)

So how did he break his leg?

It's kind of weird that he has buzzed and annoyed enough people that that is actually what he is known for. I wonder why he would do that.  And what kind of satisfaction do you get from scaring people on the ski slope like that?  Very strange.


----------



## John9 (Feb 22, 2018)

rtjcbrown said:


> All this drama, MTV, plus broken ski lifts too.
> 
> I can't remember why I stopped going to Hunter Mtn


I have no idea who Blue Boy is. This thread just confirmed what I aways thought about Hunter, and why I don't go there. 

I ski fast and aggressively, but I'm the only one on the trail or pass wide. If any question, I scrub my speed.

The behavior described, true or not, just reenforces my image of Hunter.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2018)

cc1 said:


> Wow based on the ahole comments here I'll just assume you're all inexperienced, scared skiers....but I don't know who you are because you hide behind the computer screen...but I'll just call inexperienced, scared skiers who don't ski fast and are afraid of people going by them.
> I hope when you cut your balls shaving you all don't bleed to death.



huh?

What does experience have to do with not wanting a skier to cruise by you extremely close, in a dangerous fashion intended to spook you?

You think people should just put up with that?  And if they don't....what?  They aren't brave enough to ski the mighty Hunter?

Weird sentiment.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2018)

What did I just read?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2018)

I've seen Blue Boy a few times and he never skied in a way that seemed dangerous. Never been buzzed by him or seen him buzz others. Not saying it doesn't happen, I've just never seen it.

So I'm sorry to hear he got injured. I injured myself skiing very seriously almost 20 years ago. Cost me 2 ski seasons and 6 surgeries to recover. So I think anyone who wishes that on anyone is just being an asshole.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sylvester said:


> Not sure where you got ur info about Blueboy barely moving...he was going at speed..probably lot faster than you have ever skied.. get ur info correct before posting!





Sylvester said:


> Ur right what goes around comes around and after your remark about him being an asshole might just come back to bite u in the ass.. watch ur back..karma is a bitch....he’s a strong skier n never purposely buzzed anyone....before passing judgement get to know a person...just because someone skis strong n fast doesn’t make them an asshole .


Its sad when a person goes and creates a fake account just for this.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## catskillman (Feb 22, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> huh?
> 
> What does experience have to do with not wanting a skier to cruise by you extremely close, in a dangerous fashion intended to spook you?
> 
> ...


I am a long time experienced skier - I can hold my own for sure.  But why should someone put not just me but other incocent skiers at risk.  CC1 - hard to imagine the type of person you are...or are you blue boy hiding behing the computer screen????


----------



## 180 (Feb 22, 2018)

BB is a nice guy and not reckless at all. I have gotten to know him over the last few seasons and he does not deserve any of the hate.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 22, 2018)

180 said:


> BB is a nice guy and not reckless at all. I have gotten to know him over the last few seasons and he does not deserve any of the hate.



I don't know him - but I agree...   He's never come close to me...  Dude cruises for sure...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2018)

Been skiing Hunter for over 20 years..never felt threatened. Yeah it gets crowded and its steep and sometimes people are zipping down it, whether or not they really want to. And its not only at Hunter, any place can have this. Try Killington on a nice crowded day. Or The top of Nosedive at Stowe.


----------



## cc1 (Feb 22, 2018)

catskillman said:


> I am a long time experienced skier - I can hold my own for sure.  But why should someone put not just me but other incocent skiers at risk.  CC1 - hard to imagine the type of person you are...or are you blue boy hiding behing the computer screen????



So you think he's doing "it" on purpose to you? LIke he's purposly trying to run you off the trail or something? What if you're wrong? 

And no I'm not "Blueboy" and yes you probably know me and I would be more than happy to hear from you. I don't hide and I don't particularly take a liking to people that are down on someone that's injured...which is the type of person you are...someone who degrades someone when they're down...have a little compassion.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 22, 2018)

cc1 said:


> So you think he's doing "it" on purpose to you? LIke he's purposly trying to run you off the trail or something? What if you're wrong?
> 
> And no I'm not "Blueboy" and yes you probably know me and I would be more than happy to hear from you. I don't hide and I don't particularly take a liking to people that are down on someone that's injured...which is the type of person you are...someone who degrades someone when they're down...have a little compassion.



Get you facts straight!!  

I never said I was glad he was hurt...go back and check...  AND - he does/did do it on purpose.  Go back and check the other threads on him, and he has been seen doing it at Killington also, not by me.

I have spoken to him about it, and he told me he had anger issues and he was trying to work through them.  I know a few regulars have befriended him and spoken to him about it, and ex instructors are working with him on his skiing.
 you can apoligize anytime.....


----------



## cc1 (Feb 22, 2018)

catskillman said:


> Get you facts straight!!
> 
> I never said I was glad he was hurt...go back and check...  AND - he does/did do it on purpose.  Go back and check the other threads on him, and he has been seen doing it at Killington also, not by me.
> 
> ...



What's your first name? I'd like to apologize in person.
Give me a hint...is it a nickname?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2018)

Ski off!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2018)

This thread got creepy.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 22, 2018)

jimg. said:


> ski off!!



hell yes!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2018)

cc1 is the blonde with the yellow pants.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 22, 2018)

I was about to post a stan darsh but they were all blocked on my work computer!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Ski off!!





Funky_Catskills said:


> hell yes!!!



someone please post the video afterwards


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I was about to post a stan darsh but they were all blocked on my work computer!


It took me forever to find one that didn't seemingly have a NSFW website/link or wasn't Hulu/Youtube/Southpark which you cannot link directly from since they're screenshots.  It wasn't the photo I wanted, but it'll work. :lol:


----------



## Jully (Feb 22, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> This thread got creepy.



Most definitely


----------



## catskillman (Feb 22, 2018)

cc1 said:


> What's your first name? I'd like to apologize in person.
> Give me a hint...is it a nickname?



what's your name?  Post a photo...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2018)

catskillman said:


> what's your name?  Post a photo...



swipe left!!! swipe left!!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2018)

32/m/NYC/down for whatevs


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 32/m/NYC/down for whatevs




hahahahahaha


----------



## cc1 (Feb 23, 2018)

catskillman said:


> what's your name?  Post a photo...



Yeah, what I figured...no balls. You can PM me with it that way only we will know each other.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 23, 2018)

cc1 said:


> Yeah, what I figured...no balls. You can PM me with it that way only we will know each other.



Since you're so eager to find out who he is, why not take the first step and PM him your name.  If he knows you're legit, you're more likely to get a response.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 23, 2018)

Lol! The old AOL a/s/l

:grin:


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 23, 2018)

cc1 said:


> Yeah, what I figured...no balls. You can PM me with it that way only we will know each other.


You're the best.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> You're the best.



Swipe right!!!


----------



## catskillman (Feb 23, 2018)

I'll be there tomorrow.  Send a photo and I will meet you.......


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2018)

cc1 said:


> *Yeah, what I figured...no balls. You can PM me with it that way only we will know each other.*




^ I'll set the over/under at (a very immature) 22 years old.

Place your bets!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2018)

I think he's older. which makes him even more lame. 

BG - sorry for losing my temper at you a few weeks ago. this makes it obvious how much of a stupid bad look it is on a skiing message board.


----------



## cc1 (Feb 23, 2018)

catskillman said:


> I'll be there tomorrow.  Send a photo and I will meet you.......



Weekender? My pass isn't valid on weekends. Are you buying? 
My guess is you wear a red jacket?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2018)

cc1 said:


> Weekender? My pass isn't valid on weekends. Are you buying?
> My guess is you wear a red jacket?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> BG - sorry for losing my temper at you a few weeks ago. this makes it obvious how much of a stupid bad look it is on a skiing message board.



No worries, I dont take much anything seriously (especially on teh internetz).


----------



## cc1 (Feb 24, 2018)

That's a funny Southpark video...lol. 

I'm not looking for a competition with "catskillsman"...person who started the post and comments here disgust me. Gossiping about someone who's hurt is not cool. 

And knowing that I probably know this person "catskillsman", just wanna say I have lost respect for anyone who gossips and wishes ill on a person who's down. And if "catskillman" probably asks around he'll figure out who I am very easily, and I pm'd "catskillman" so tell the old guy to check his PM. We can hash it out there.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 24, 2018)

cc1 said:


> That's a funny Southpark video...lol.
> 
> I'm not looking for a competition with "catskillsman"...person who started the post and comments here disgust me. Gossiping about someone who's hurt is not cool.
> 
> And knowing that I probably know this person "catskillsman", just wanna say I have lost respect for anyone who gossips and wishes ill on a person who's down. And if "catskillman" probably asks around he'll figure out who I am very easily, and I pm'd "catskillman" so tell the old guy to check his PM. We can hash it out there.


.    

What?  So you were lying when you said you wanted to apologize?  I am shocked!  Can’t trust anyone on the internet these days.....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 24, 2018)

cc1 said:


> That's a funny Southpark video...lol.
> 
> I'm not looking for a competition with "catskillsman"...person who started the post and comments here disgust me. Gossiping about someone who's hurt is not cool.



I heard all about the crash from a friend who witnessed...  sucks..  Doubt he's coming back this year..


----------



## catskillman (Feb 25, 2018)

cc1 said:


> That's a funny Southpark video...lol.
> 
> I'm not looking for a competition with "catskillsman"...person who started the post and comments here disgust me. Gossiping about someone who's hurt is not cool.
> 
> And knowing that I probably know this person "catskillsman", just wanna say I have lost respect for anyone who gossips and wishes ill on a person who's down. And if "catskillman" probably asks around he'll figure out who I am very easily, and I pm'd "catskillman" so tell the old guy to check his PM. We can hash it out there.



again get you facts straight.  I do not know who you are...and I do not wear a red coat


----------



## Vaughn (Feb 25, 2018)

catskillman said:


> again get you facts straight.  I do not know who you are...and I do not wear a red coat



Hunter sounds like a really terrific mountain. 

Aggressive skiers and their internet defenders, dodgy and unreliable lifts, offers to meet and fight in real life - all this for only $85 a day?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Hunter sounds like a really terrific mountain.
> 
> Aggressive skiers and their internet defenders, dodgy and unreliable lifts, offers to meet and fight in real life - all this for only $85 a day?



Post of the week! Excellent work!


----------



## benski (Feb 25, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Hunter sounds like a really terrific mountain.
> 
> Aggressive skiers and their internet defenders, dodgy and unreliable lifts, offers to meet and fight in real life - all this for only $85 a day?



Don't forget that half the skiers are also drunk.


----------



## urungus (Feb 25, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Hunter sounds like a really terrific mountain.
> 
> Aggressive skiers and their internet defenders, dodgy and unreliable lifts, offers to meet and fight in real life - all this for only $85 a day?



LOL :beer:


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 25, 2018)

Blueboy is crazy famous.
There was apparently even a magazine named for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catskillman (Feb 25, 2018)

The Sneak said:


> Blueboy is crazy famous.
> There was apparently even a magazine named for him.
> 
> second best post of the weel
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


second bst post of the week


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Hunter sounds like a really terrific mountain.
> 
> Aggressive skiers and their internet defenders, dodgy and unreliable lifts, offers to meet and fight in real life - *all this for only $85 a day?*



But there's no extra charge for massively crowded weekends.


----------



## John9 (Feb 26, 2018)

All of this just reenforces what I have always thought about Hunter,(I have never been there) over 20 years ago, I was told Hunter was for drunk, wannabe tough guy hot shots, Windham was the place to ski.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 26, 2018)

John9 said:


> All of this just reenforces what I have always thought about Hunter,(I have never been there) over 20 years ago, I was told Hunter was for drunk, wannabe tough guy hot shots, Windham was the place to ski.



Then please stay away and go to Wimpdum. That is the old stereotype from the 80's. If you keep thinking that, more power to ya!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Then please stay away and go to Wimpdum. That is the old stereotype from the 80's. If you keep thinking that, more power to ya!



this thread kind of reinforces that stereotype


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2018)

John9 said:


> All of this just reenforces what I have always thought about Hunter,(I have never been there) over 20 years ago, I was told Hunter was for drunk, wannabe tough guy hot shots, Windham was the place to ski.



Your stereotype about Hunter is the correct one, but you miss the mark on Windham.

The Windham stereotype is that it's for old people, people who only ski groomed terrain, and people who care more about expensive trappings than skiing.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 26, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Your stereotype about Hunter is the correct one, but you miss the mark on Windham.
> 
> The Windham stereotype is that it's for old people, people who only ski groomed terrain, and people who care more about expensive trappings than skiing.


You hit the mark! Aspen of the east my ass!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 26, 2018)

John9 said:


> All of this just reenforces what I have always thought about Hunter,(I have never been there) over 20 years ago, I was told Hunter was for drunk, wannabe tough guy hot shots, Windham was the place to ski.



Awesome..  I personally don't let one guy bug me..   I don't see anybody wasted on the hill - unless it's NYPD race week.   
To each her own...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2018)

plattekill, belleayre, windham, hunter. in that order. especially since responsibilities require me to be a 90% weekend skier.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2018)

The whole Blue Boy thing is stale and needs to stop.

I ski all the Catskills areas.

Plattekill is great when there is good snow, not so much this season.

Belleayre is a classic ridgeline ski area with little long sustained vertical. Better natural snow than Hunter or Windham and they do a good job leaving 4 of the steep pitches at the top bumped up and supplied with snowmaking.

Windham is OK but nothing stands out about it to me other than the upscale skier emphasis. Hey having a sushi chef on staff doling out sushi in the cafeteria sells.

Hunter has the best snowmaking and completely blows all the other Catskill ski areas away in terms of sustained vertical and steeps. Think west side.

Take your pick if you want to ski there. Why not try each place out and come to your own conclusions? Saying you heard this and that about any ski area and then saying "but I've never been there" kind of disqualifies your "opinion". Or don't go and believe what you hear, who cares?

The hate and dredging up of old stereotypes about any ski area is boring.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks Jim G.  Heard Windham is replacing the old Whistler triple with a new 6-pack this coming summer. They are obviously doing something right, unless they are getting it cheap from the Heritage Club in Vermont ha. Anyway, after a ten year hiatus from the Catskills I skied Windham twice this year on my Max Pass and had a great time. Also had fun at Belleayre but liked Windham a little more. Was able to lap Wedel and Wicked all day. As far as stereotypes, couldn't really see much difference other than Windham has a nicer base area and some really expensive slopeside real estate. Haven't skied Hunter in years but Tannersville looks like it went through some rough times.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 26, 2018)

Killingtime said:


> Thanks Jim G.  Heard Windham is replacing the old Whistler triple with a new 6-pack this coming summer. They are obviously doing something right, unless they are getting it cheap from the Heritage Club in Vermont ha. Anyway, after a ten year hiatus from the Catskills I skied Windham twice this year on my Max Pass and had a great time. Also had fun at Belleayre but liked Windham a little more. Was able to lap Wedel and Wicked all day. As far as stereotypes, couldn't really see much difference other than Windham has a nicer base area and some really expensive slopeside real estate. Haven't skied Hunter in years but Tannersville looks like it went through some rough times.



Tannersville is on the upswing!!   New vitality..  New restaurants and bars and shops!! Real estate is going up too!
So many places to choose from now...  I still like Last chance Cheese the best though... 

With the addition of new trails at Hunter Mountain there will be a new parking area created which will bring people into and past the Village of Hunter which is super cool!!   90% of the people that ski turn left before even coming into the village...


----------



## cdskier (Feb 26, 2018)

JimG. said:


> The whole Blue Boy thing is stale and needs to stop.
> 
> I ski all the Catskills areas.
> 
> ...



I think they each have their pros and cons. Platty needs natural snow without a doubt. When they have it though...they're great. And they have some decent sustained vertical on their main trails as well. Their glades are well maintained too. Add in the fact that it is never crowded and it is easily my number 1 choice for a holiday weekend which is when I usually make it to the Cats now (conditions permitting).

Belleayre may lack a bit of sustained vertical, but I like the variety of bumps they have. They'll have bumps on all levels of trails (the bumps on that short trail just above the base of the Superchief were terrific to help build some confidence when I was first learning...as were the bumps on the side of Belleayre Run that you could cut in and out of). Throw in some nice natural trails too and it is an extremely enjoyable mountain.

It has been a while since I've been to Windham, but I remember enjoying their terrain as well. Upper Wheelchair, Wedel, Way out, Upper Wipeout, and the East peak diamonds were all fun and tended to not see as many crowds as the trails in the middle of the mountain from what I remember. Crowds in general here can be an issue though on weekends and was one of the main reasons I ended up skiing Belleayre and Platty much more often.

Hunter has great vertical...but I absolutely hated the crowds on weekends. I just couldn't do it. If I could ski here midweek, it would certainly be higher up my list due to the terrain. I also felt like too many people were too stereotypical "NYC/NJ" people and I didn't care for that vibe. The other areas seemed more laid back and relaxed. Of course, Hunter obviously has appeal to many otherwise they wouldn't be so crowded!



KustyTheKlown said:


> plattekill, belleayre, windham, hunter. in that order. especially since responsibilities require me to be a 90% weekend skier.



This is my exact order of preference as well. If crowds were a non-issue, Hunter would probably move to #2 on my list. Platty's old-school retro vibe is just difficult to overcome. It does without a doubt drop down the list if there's no natural snow though...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2018)

Hunter has issues with its' reputation no doubt and nothing has been done to counter that...either by PEAKS so far or by the Slutzkys ever.

I just can't bring myself to debate anyone about issues like crowds and vibes. That is extremely personal and relatively undebatable. That is in large part due to the fact that I have been a regular at Hunter for 30 years as a pass holder or employee and I know my impressions will not change. Everyone is free to believe or feel as they choose.

My only reply is that since I ski all over the Cats lift conversation always seems to come around to a complaint when I mention I like Hunter. More than a few skiers at other mountains tell me they don't like Hunter because they believe the snow Hunter blows is harder than snowmaking at their home hill. And there you have it.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 26, 2018)

JimG. said:


> More than a few skiers at other mountains tell me they don't like Hunter because they believe the snow Hunter blows is harder than snowmaking at their home hill. And there you have it.



Hah...seriously? That's a new one for me. Certainly not something I ever saw firsthand either having skied all the areas...

I do also agree with your earlier statement that everyone should ski all the areas and come to their own conclusions. Different people look for different things and might certainly have different opinions. Things would be boring if everyone had the same exact opinions...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Hah...seriously? That's a new one for me.



Seriously.

Probably means they don't like steep icy terrain. Not sure it's possible for water to freeze harder in one area of the Cats as opposed to another. Just like when a skier tells me the runs are "nicer" at a mountain it means they like the grooming and lesser pitch.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 26, 2018)

As we all know Hunter blows a ton, probably more than anyone in NY, so it would make sense that a greater portion of their base is manmade.

I don't get the Hunter hate.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 26, 2018)

I think Hunter makes pretty good snow...I'd call it medium hard....lol....

Seriously, we skied under teh guns last time up there and it was real nice and carve-able.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> I think Hunter makes pretty good snow...I'd call it medium hard....lol....
> 
> Seriously, we skied under teh guns last time up there and it was real nice and carve-able.



It was great on Saturday. Sweet bump lines on lower K and especially upper crossover.

But it is clear that there was a lot less snow blown this season than in years past.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 27, 2018)

benski said:


> Don't forget that half the skiers are also drunk.



And or stoned...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 27, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> And or stoned...



#fakenews


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2018)

Harvey said:


> *I don't get the Hunter hate.*



You're not allowed to hate any New York ski area.    

I do get the Hunter hate, it's called Saturday.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm not driven by hate. I don't hate any ski area and I can do what ever I want.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 27, 2018)

Harvey said:


> I'm not driven by hate. I don't hate any ski area and I can do what ever I want.



+1


----------



## catskillman (Feb 28, 2018)

cc1 said:


> So you think he's doing "it" on purpose to you? LIke he's purposly trying to run you off the trail or something? What if you're wrong?
> 
> And no I'm not "Blueboy" and yes you probably know me and I would be more than happy to hear from you. I don't hide and I don't particularly take a liking to people that are down on someone that's injured...which is the type of person you are...someone who degrades someone when they're down...have a little compassion.




again - get your facts straight.  go back.... AND he was hurt doing his usual unsafe buzzing, crazy stuff.  CONFIRMED.  So'.................


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2018)

catskillman said:


> again - get your facts straight.  go back.... AND *he was hurt doing his usual unsafe buzzing, crazy stuff.  CONFIRMED.*  So'.................



Is that right, it was a Karma-strike?   Details.... we want details.


----------



## cc1 (Mar 1, 2018)

What facts am I not getting straight? 
And who confirmed this for you? Because you are wrong...get your facts straight. He was not "buzzing" anyone when he got hurt. 
And why are people so interested in this person.....don't you people have a life....hide behind your computer screen but NO BALLS when I PM you to show your face. Asshat.


----------



## skiur (Mar 1, 2018)

cc1 said:


> What facts am I not getting straight?
> And who confirmed this for you? Because you are wrong...get your facts straight. He was not "buzzing" anyone when he got hurt.
> And why are people so interested in this person.....don't you people have a life....hide behind your computer screen but NO BALLS when I PM you to show your face. Asshat.



This shit is hilarious! You seem to be the one most interested in protecting some asshole that got his. Blue boy has to be either your son or your lover.....it seems like you are ready to fight people because they have a different opinion about someone than you.  This is the internet dude, if you can't handle the criticism maybe you should go somewhere else.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 1, 2018)

Quick side question - given the forecast, should I drive out to Hunter for skiing tomorrow vs. going to VT? 

And do I have to fight someone while there or is that optional?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 1, 2018)

vaughn said:


> and do i have to fight someone while there or is that optional?



roflmao


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Quick side question - given the forecast, should I drive out to Hunter for skiing tomorrow vs. going to VT?
> 
> And do I have to fight someone while there or is that optional?



:lol:


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2018)

cc1 said:


> What facts am I not getting straight?
> And who confirmed this for you? Because you are wrong...get your facts straight. He was not "buzzing" anyone when he got hurt.
> And why are people so interested in this person.....don't you people have a life....hide behind your computer screen but NO BALLS when I PM you to show your face. Asshat.




The red jacket folks, of which I am not one, and other mtn regulars know the story.  And apparently you do to, so why are you defending this guy.  What is your relationship to him??????

I answered your PM.  You said you knew me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Quick side question - given the forecast, *should I drive out to Hunter for skiing tomorrow *vs. going to VT?
> 
> And *do I have to fight someone while there or is that optional?*



The fighting tomorrow at Hunter is optional, it's only Saturdays at Hunter when fighting is mandatory.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2018)

cc1 said:


> What facts am I not getting straight?
> 
> I never wished him bad luck or said he deserved what he got.  Although that is certainly the consensus.....  He earned his reputation.......


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2018)

skiur said:


> This shit is hilarious! You seem to be the one most interested in protecting some asshole that got his. Blue boy has to be either your son or your lover.....it seems like you are ready to fight people because they have a different opinion about someone than you.  This is the internet dude, if you can't handle the criticism maybe you should go somewhere else.



Could not agree with you more.  Son, lover or what....  Better watch it or he will want to fight you too........


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Quick side question - given the forecast, should I drive out to Hunter for skiing tomorrow vs. going to VT?
> 
> And do I have to fight someone while there or is that optional?



Yeah, I think Hunter is going to be fun tomorrow.  Fighting purely optional.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 1, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Quick side question - given the forecast, should I drive out to Hunter for skiing tomorrow vs. going to VT?
> 
> And do I have to fight someone while there or is that optional?



Just don't wave a red cape like a bullfighter! :lol:


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 1, 2018)

catskillman said:


> cc1 said:
> 
> 
> > He earned his reputation.......
> ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2018)

"Real World-Hunter Mountain"

Again proving fact is stranger than fiction.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> View attachment 23378



The layout of the street and apartments in this picture seriously look like an area about a mile or so from where I live. Kind of freaky to see something that looks familiar and wonder if it really was taken there.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 1, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Quick side question - given the forecast, should I drive out to Hunter for skiing tomorrow vs. going to VT?
> 
> And do I have to fight someone while there or is that optional?





BenedictGomez said:


> The fighting tomorrow at Hunter is optional, it's only Saturdays at Hunter when fighting is mandatory.



Or powder days. Be prepared if you poach someone's line to mix it up in the lift line :lol:


----------



## cc1 (Mar 2, 2018)

catskillman said:


> The red jacket folks, of which I am not one, and other mtn regulars know the story.  And apparently you do to, so why are you defending this guy.  What is your relationship to him??????
> 
> I answered your PM.  You said you knew me.



That's odd I didn't receive a PM. 

And yeah I'm 100% sure we know each other, or a friend of a friend if you're any kind of "regular", tell me where you sit for lunch, we'll meet up and have a drink or a cookie. 

As for "defending this guy"....I don't take a liking to people who trash talk about others (especially someon who is hurt) on a public forum yet won't come out from behind the cyber curtain with balls enough and let us know who they are. My relationship to him is a friend...what's yours? 

Can you PM me again with a repeat because your message didn't flow through? Maybe the power went out when you were sending it..if you really are a catskillman.


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2018)

cc1 said:


> As for "defending this guy"....I don't take a liking to people who trash talk about others (especially someon who is hurt) on a public forum yet won't come out from behind the cyber curtain with balls enough and let us know who they are. My relationship to him is a friend...what's yours?
> 
> Can you PM me again with a repeat because your message didn't flow through? Maybe the power went out when you were sending it..if you really are a catskillman.



You don't have to like it but if your friend is an asshole (which seems to be the case from multiple sources) he is gonna have shit talked about him.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2018)

John9 said:


> I have no idea who Blue Boy is. This thread just confirmed what I aways thought about Hunter, and why I don't go there.
> 
> I ski fast and aggressively, but I'm the only one on the trail or pass wide. If any question, I scrub my speed.
> 
> The behavior described, true or not, just reenforces my image of Hunter.



Basically my thoughts every time I hear about this as well. Hunter must be too damn crowded. Sounds like a day at Okemo or Stratton with totally congested slopes and probably half the people there thinking I'm skiing too fast as well.

At least I do apply the Skiers Code of Responsibility and slow down for congestion. You can't pretend other people don't exist and the slopes are empty if that's not the case. Never skied Hunter but watched plenty of videos, etc and it looks like a tight place to ski with lots of rocks / fences on the trail sides.

Anyway, Scotty I hope you're doing well my friend. Do the hard work now for the pay off later. Hope you get some skiing in while you sort things out.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 3, 2018)

skiur said:


> You don't have to like it but if your friend is an asshole (which seems to be the case from multiple sources) he is gonna have shit talked about him.



Amen.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2018)

Is he rehab'ing in Breckenridge?


----------

